# Rattrap Reuse



## GenGen (Aug 11, 2020)

1. We had a door that we wanted to keep closed, and not having any suitable ready-made device at hand, we made one from a spring rattrap. 

Saw off the bait end of the trap and screw the remaining part to the door casing. Protect the adjacent surface with a piece of tin. "This door closer works perfectly, and is cheap.

*MORE*

2. Mount several traps to a workshop wall to make a handy rack for gloves, notes, and receipts.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

#2 is a good idea. I would seriously consider replacing the ugly rat trap door closer with a spring loaded hinge. They are adjustable as to closing strength. They are required on garage-to-living space doors.


----------

